# JTP Har Hotzvim, Jerusalem



## Eyeonthefuture

J.T.P Har Hotzvim Jerusalem By Kolker Epstein Architects


J.T.P Har Hotzvim Jerusalem Industrial Area was planned as an efficient tower for renting to knowledge-intensive industries. It is the first tall building in Israel that has a shading screen installed to its full height.



www.kke.co.il


----------

